# How much does a renovation cost?:



## rednrosy (Feb 6, 2013)

I bought a townhouse last year in San Pedro. I was told that a refurb would cost about 100-150k euro.
When the quote came in, it was 267k euro which was way above my budget.

I wanted basically to gut the inside, and do a total rebuild on 200 sqm, cover terrrace, put in a/c and heating etc.
Hi end specs.

This works out as a refurb price of about 1,350 euro per sqm which seems excessive. I am sure building costs are much lower.

Does anyone have an indication as to what one should expect to pay?

regards

Gordon


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

rednrosy said:


> I bought a townhouse last year in San Pedro. I was told that a refurb would cost about 100-150k euro.
> When the quote came in, it was 267k euro which was way above my budget.
> 
> I wanted basically to gut the inside, and do a total rebuild on 200 sqm, cover terrrace, put in a/c and heating etc.
> ...


Isn't this an almost impossible question to answer as so much depends on where you are, the materials to be used and what you want to do exactly?

Could you maybe give a more concrete example of work that you want done ie lay a wooden floor in a 4m squared area, buy and fit mid range kitchen cabinets in a 2 x 3m kitchen, replumb a bathroom...??

Also you say that "the quote". If you've only had one quote then maybe the first thing you should do is ask for another. Did you ask a Spanish or British team? Spanish workers are often better value for money as they know the suppliers, the buildings, the materials.

There are several San Pedros. Do you mean San Pedro de Alcantara?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

rednrosy said:


> I bought a townhouse last year in San Pedro. I was told that a refurb would cost about 100-150k euro.
> When the quote came in, it was 267k euro which was way above my budget.
> 
> I wanted basically to gut the inside, and do a total rebuild on 200 sqm, cover terrrace, put in a/c and heating etc.
> ...


What price did your architect 'quote'?

As I'm sure you're aware, such a major restoration requires a licence from the town hall (obra major). To get this you need to employ an architect. As part of their job, they have to estimate how much the job will cost - you then pay tax on this amount.

If you haven't done it yet, engage an architect!


----------



## davids0865 (Apr 12, 2016)

I need to preface my answer by saying that I have no experience of renovations in Spain, however this is what I do for a living in France (soon to retire to Spain).

Renovations can easily cost more per m2 that new build, but we work on 1000€ per m2 in France as long as there are no truly extravagant materials involved.

If you wish me to take a look at the quote (if translated) pm for my e-mail address.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

davids0865 said:


> Renovations can easily cost more per m2 that new build, but we work on 1000€ per m2 in France as long as there are no truly extravagant materials involved.


I would think the price would be lower in Spain because labour costs are cheaper. The country is full of unemployed construction workers! Where I live, tradesmen usually charge around €15 per hour, labourers €10. Some friends of mine reformed a derelict 300m2 traditional Andalusian patio house for around €95k (but they reused a lot of the materials).


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I don't know about that, when we eventually get quotes back from anyone they always seem more expensive here than in France or even when comparing to UK prices.
That is from the one who bother to get back to us at all.


----------



## rednrosy (Feb 6, 2013)

This was without a kitchen 

It was 
1. a British builder
2. a second quote from a Spanish builder was euro 3k more expensive.
3. I have two small terraces in the bedrooms, I wanted to extend the wall to cover the terrace and make the bedrooms bigger.
4. Add an extra bathroom upstairs.
5. Open up the wall to the patio with a large window.
6. Turn the cellar into a man cave, but that is just taking down wall, creating a new toilet and bar.
7. No baths just walk in showers.
8. So gut the inside, and then do a total rebuild inside.
9. A/c and heating.
10. It is in San Pedro on the beach side. Angeles

The work was going to be extensive, with hi end finishing’s.


----------



## rednrosy (Feb 6, 2013)

architecht, licence, approval all done


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

rednrosy said:


> architecht, licence, approval all done


... so you already have a price from the architect - did he use the Brit quote?


----------



## rednrosy (Feb 6, 2013)

the builder went to the architecht...perhaps that is like askingt a fox to count the chickens


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Get your own independent architect/project manager - you'll be amazed how quickly the price comes down.


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

*Unemployed who?*



Alcalaina said:


> I would think the price would be lower in Spain because labour costs are cheaper. The country is full of unemployed construction workers! Where I live, tradesmen usually charge around €15 per hour, labourers €10. Some friends of mine reformed a derelict 300m2 traditional Andalusian patio house for around €95k (but they reused a lot of the materials).


I made the point about unemployed tradesmen to the architect who is handling the form required these days for 'obras menores' - yes, it's new and mandatory, in Valencia city anyway. "_Declaración Responsable de Obras - Tipo ll_"

His comment was that in the boom years, all the garage mechanics, grape farmers, fishing net menders, bottle washers et al, all became 'builders', plumbers', 'sparks' etc. Now the boom is bust, all these have gone back to what they were doing before, if it's still there for them and the guys remaining are the original tradesmen.

But the Spanish rates are definitely much lower than the equivalent in UK.


----------

